# 2008 Olympics



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Is anyone planning on watching the Olympics games? If so, what games or parts of the Olympics do you want to see?


Archery 
Badminton 
Baseball 
Basketball 
Beach Volleyball 
Boxing 
Canoe/Kayak 
Cycling 
Diving 
Equestrian 
Fencing 
Field Hockey 
Gymnastics 
Handball 
Judo 
Modern Pent. 
Rhythmic Gym. 
Rowing 
Sailing 
Shooting 
Soccer 
Softball 
Swimming 
Sync. Swimming 
Table Tennis 
Taekwondo 
Tennis 
Track & Field 
Trampoline 
Triathlon 
Volleyball 
Water Polo 
Weightlifting 
Wrestling


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*I Looove International Competition !!!*

*- Gymnastics*
*- Soccer*
*- Swimming*

*But I End Up Watching Almost All Of It ! *


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not sure when they are on but I would like to see;

Rowing, Swimming,Weightlifting & Track & Field.


----------



## Frame_Overo (Jul 29, 2008)

I may watch the equestrian part...maybe...i'm not a big dressage person.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am OBSESSED with womens soccer bc i coach it- worried about Abby Waumbach breaking her leg and the Mia Hamm generation retiring- even Julie Foudy.

Also, the equestrian events


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I watch whatever they have on TV! I love the Olympics!
Especially swimming, gymnasticas, track, equestrian, beach volleyball and shooting if they show it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE the Olympics. With all the coverage I'm just afraid I'll miss my faves.... isn't it going on all day on a bazillion channels???? Just some of my faves: swimming, diving, gymnastics ( esp the men), crew, kayak, water polo, track and field, volleyball, etc etc.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Since coverage here doesn't begin until 11 p.m., I won't be watching much, if any, this year. I enjoy track and field, diving, the marathon and bicycle racing.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Being that my daughter ( 14) has been on the swim team for 2 yrs, we watch the swimming. Her dream is to make the Olympics. She just had her first JO meet 2 weeks ago. Swimming is her life and she is very dedicated. She competes monthly and was so proud that she made it to the JO.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I pretty much watch whatever event is on at the time and usually get drawn into it no matter what it is! And I LOVE hearing our National Anthem played when we win the Gold medals. It's such a proud moment---gives me chills!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i really enjoying watching the opening ceremonies. i just think it's so cool to see all the atheletes from every country all come in. especially since they all have digital cameras and are taking photos of each other - i love how excited they are to be there.

and, i will watch most sports - i generally tune in to whatever's on.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This thread needs a multiple choice poll!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have worked three Olympics and hate that in what could be my last I will miss because it is in China but I will not watch anything from that country.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have worked three Olympics and hate that in what could be my last I will miss because it is in China but I will not watch anything from that country.


 
Hooch, I look on it as supporting OUR athletes and representing OUR country. Their hard work and dedication is worthy of support no matter where they are.... just MHO


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have worked three Olympics and hate that in what could be my last I will miss because it is in China but I will not watch anything from that country.


Well maybe we could re-route your TV to send the signals from China to Canada to the US....would that be better??? LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well maybe we could re-route your TV to send the signals from China to Canada to the US....would that be better??? LOL


Canada???? Ain;t that where GL84 is from????


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The opening and closing ceremonies, gymnastics and swimming. 

Hooch, if you watch it on directv or dish which is satellite its actually coming from space


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Hooch, if you watch it on directv or dish which is satellite its actually coming from space


THat is better than Canada we own space.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe said:


> This thread needs a multiple choice poll!


 
Ok the poll is now up.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Canada???? Ain;t that where GL84 is from????


YEP! Her and her crocodile


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> YEP! Her and her crocodile


You had to mention the crocodile????? She will post that if she sees this thread. ROFL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The crocodile is old news... it's all about the cat now.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

CATS????!!!!! Ugh.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Watch Ost Eveerything From Opening Ceremony To Closing Ceremony. My Favorite Summer Events Re Gymnastic (men And Women) Swimin And Diving (men And Women) Track And Field Events (men And Women.0 Equestrian, . I Watch Sportslike Soccer And Basketball That I Do Not Watch At Any Other Time Of Year, Neither Pro Nor College.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> CATS????!!!!! Ugh.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Quite honestly, I've lost interest each year since we beat the Soviets
in Hockey.  Had a new interest when our Gymnasts were winning everything and then lost interest again...maybe if they incorporated Golden's into some activities or sports, I'd watch with undivided attention!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

gymnastics - i was a gymnast for 14 years. I was 6th all around in state my senior year. Love the sport.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

We will watch whatever we can with an old tv and rabbit ears, which isn't much considering we are in very rural Oklahoma! But our favs are gymnastics, diving, swimming and volleyball. Now that my boys play competitive volleyball, they are excited to watch it in the Olympics. However, and a big however it is, we will NOT :no: be watching beach volleyball!! If those women would wear actual clothing we would watch. But the idea of women dressed in next to nothing sprawling out in all configuations on beach sand with my teen boys watching just does not fly with me! :doh: :no: The indoor volleyball at least requires them to cover up! Yeah!  So, we will be watching that and the boys will be watching for more ideas. They actually have another volleyball camp this week and part of next. So, they will be hyped up. :woot2:

I also love to see any of our athletes win and it chokes me up to see our flag and hear our National Anthem played! We are looking forward to it and probably won't get much schoolwork done, but we will learn a lot about Geography! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like watching all of it but favorites are swimming, diving and gymnastics. And watching the medal count and the national anthem when we win gold medals.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I love the Olympics, swimming, gymnastics, the equestrian events... 

This is a difficult Olympic year for me, like Hooch. I want to support our althletes, and do. However, although there is a lot of talk of keeping politics out of it, China itself is making that impossible. I think that it was a poor choice for a venue. I worry about the athletes and spectators, and pray with all my heart that there is not a disastrous "event" as is being threatened.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What is Modern Pent.?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Modern Pentathalon:

The *modern pentathlon* is a sports contest consisting of five events, derived from the Greek root of _pente_, meaning five. The events are epee fencing, pistol shooting, 200 m freestyle swimming, a show jumping course on horseback, and a 3 km cross-country run. The epithet *modern* is important to discern it from the ancient athletics pentathlon – none of the events of modern pentathlon were part of the ancient Olympics.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trampoline???
Where have I been?
Had no clue that was an Olympic event!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ya;ll let me know when they get a beer drinking event.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I will try to watch gymnastics (I was a competitive gymnast and did gymnastics for about 10 years) and swimming and diving. We should do good with the women's gymnastics since we have some of the top gymnasts in the world. Shawn Johnson and Nastia Luikin are amazing.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> However, although there is a lot of talk of keeping politics out of it, China itself is making that impossible. I think that it was a poor choice for a venue. I worry about the athletes and spectators, and pray with all my heart that there is not a disastrous "event" as is being threatened.


I completely agree. 

One of the girls who is competing in the fencing, Hannah Thompson, lived two doors down from my in my dorm freshman year at Ohio State.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I LOVE the men's gymnastics!! Im so bummed the Hamm brothers are both out of it!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Scorpio118 said:


> I LOVE the men's gymnastics!! Im so bummed the Hamm brothers are both out of it!!


Me, too! There has been so much press about them the last few months locally since they're from Columbus. Pretty much everyone around here is bummed.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Me, too! There has been so much press about them the last few months locally since they're from Columbus. Pretty much everyone around here is bummed.


What? I thought they were from Waukesha, Wisconsin (my hometown)? Do they live in Columbus now?


My only MUST SEE is women's gymnastics. Other than that I'll watch whatever is on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 6 students present and past taking part in the Olympics this year. Maybe I should watch.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> gymnastics - i was a gymnast for 14 years. I was 6th all around in state my senior year. Love the sport.


 Me too, I did it from age 5 to 17 and then taught the pre-team for 2 yrs. Love the sport.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe how filthy the Beijing air is. The NBC news was anchored from there last night, and it was almost impossible to see anything behind Brian Williams because of the air pollution. And this is after the government banned 50% of the vehicles from being driven. I feel really sorry for the athletes who compete outdoors, especially in the long-distance events such as the marathon, bicycling, etc. Personally, I have to wonder why Beijing was ever awarded the Olympics 6 years ago. Poor, poor choice IMO.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I can't believe how filthy the Beijing air is. The NBC news was anchored from there last night, and it was almost impossible to see anything behind Brian Williams because of the air pollution. And this is after the government banned 50% of the vehicles from being driven. I feel really sorry for the athletes who compete outdoors, especially in the long-distance events such as the marathon, bicycling, etc. Personally, I have to wonder why Beijing was ever awarded the Olympics 6 years ago. Poor, poor choice IMO.


 
Au contraire - that is _not _smog or pollution. According to Beijing authorities, that is "mist". :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SadieBodean said:


> What? I thought they were from Waukesha, Wisconsin (my hometown)? Do they live in Columbus now?


You are right, actually Washburn, WI. After the 2004 Olympics they went to school at Ohio State.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Au contraire - that is _not _smog or pollution. According to Beijing authorities, that is "mist". :doh:


Uh-huh. And those huge black clouds of smoke and pollutants that 'escaped' from a Houston-area oil refinery when I lived there were "nothing to worry about" and "no danger" to local residents, according to oil company officials.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> You are right, actually Washburn, WI. After the 2004 Olympics they went to school at Ohio State.


Ok, just looked it up on Wikipedia, they were born in Washburn and went to high school in Waukesha--just a FEW (ahem) years after me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

USA:0;Norway 2- plus our goaltender ran into our defender!

The glory days are definitely over for US Womens soccer, and spoiled fans like me! I used to go so far as setting my alarm clock for 3:am to get up and watch early rounds of world cups. I cant ever remember them losing in the first round before. Also, after Hope Solo's publically poor sportsmanship in the world cup, it is hard to forgive her mistakes. Plus, they can't settle in with the right headcoach. I want them to win!

Norway scores early, beats U.S. 2-0
Norway jumped on the United States from the opening whistle, getting two goals in the first four minutes Wednesday to beat the U.S. women's soccer team 2-0 at the Beijing Olympics.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope I can watch all the events I checked! The Olympics are always fun. What's with the Thirsten Howell uniforms for the opening ceremonies though? Ralph Lauren designed them...the ascots were a tad much IMHO.

Oh well...you can please some of the people some of the time...just not me this time.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

When beach volleyball beacame an "olympic" sport I lost all respect for the olympic games. I had trouble when olympic atheletes got to become professionals, but still get in the olympics. It's not the amateur games it used to be and sorry to say, doesn't deserve my time or attention.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Women's soccer, second game for USA:

USA 1; Japan 0

The girls of summer pulled it out to stay in the tourney, but they were very shaky.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> When beach volleyball beacame an "olympic" sport I lost all respect for the olympic games. I had trouble when olympic atheletes got to become professionals, but still get in the olympics. It's not the amateur games it used to be and sorry to say, doesn't deserve my time or attention.


I really never agreed about having professional in the olymipcs either. That does take away from giving the amateur, who has worked hard at their sport all their lives, the chance to have a proud moment for themselves, and their country. 
I also find myself more interested in the Winter Olympics than the Summer one. However I am sure I will tune in and watch some of this summer one.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

There is a local girl from our very small town on the diving team, so I'd like to see that event. I've never really gotten into the Olympics but all the "I Love Mary Beth" signs all over town have piqued my interest.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WHAT ??? !!!*
*CANADA HAS NO MEDALS YET ??? !!!*
http://www.nbcolympics.com/medals/2008standings/index.html?_source=IA&cid=IA_isp1_mcc










(HOOCH, NO COMMENTS FROM YOU PLEASE ... !!! lol )


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am FRUSTRATED by the viewing schedules for equestrian and soccer- they are never on the channel and time preannounced by NBC.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OK .... WHo watched the men gymnasts take a bronze last night?????? What a GREAT accomplishment from guys who really weren't supposed to do much. SO exciting.... a big CONGRATS to them all. Oh... and Jackson's Mom, the one guys dad is an astronaut !! ( I'm going to be kicking myself trying to remember his name )


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a BIG Michael Phelps fan but the most exciting was when our relay team won in a split second!

Also the women's fencing team that took all 3 medals! SWEEP!

The equestrian yesterday was painful to watch. Pouring rain and horses falling all over the place. I can't believe they let it continue.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OK .... WHo watched the men gymnasts take a bronze last night?????? What a GREAT accomplishment from guys who really weren't supposed to do much. SO exciting.... a big CONGRATS to them all. Oh... and Jackson's Mom, the one guys dad is an astronaut !! ( I'm going to be kicking myself trying to remember his name )


 My nephew was a gymnast until he hurt his sholder. Raj (sp) was on his team a few years back.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> My nephew was a gymnast until he hurt his sholder. Raj (sp) was on his team a few years back.


How neat. They were talking about Raj last night saying how special is he... he didn't make the team last Olympics and most ( even family ) thought he would retire, but he kept his focus and continued, then was only an alternate this time. How dedicated do you have to be to keep training and staying at the pinacle of performance then??? But he did, and WOW...he's got a bronze medal to show for it. SUPER>


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am a BIG Michael Phelps fan but the most exciting was when our relay team won in a split second!
> 
> Also the women's fencing team that took all 3 medals! SWEEP!
> 
> The equestrian yesterday was painful to watch. Pouring rain and horses falling all over the place. I can't believe they let it continue.


That relay was the most incredible event I've ever seen. And the reactions of those boys just was so fun to witness.......THAT was living in the moment.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*C'MON !!!*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am actually watching the boxing matches going on right now on CNBC.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

This is probably the only time I'll ever get to write this, but Great Britain is currently third in the medal table behind China and USA


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I did get to see a student from our University being interviewed. Can't say I know her though. Smart and an athlete...Way to go!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*:wavey:*USA SOCCER What a game. Gold medal for America's women -USA1, Brazil 0.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Supposed proof that He Kexin is underage:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,407803,00.html

I'm just curious about what people on GRF think about this...?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This has been a great Olympics!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I almost needed CPR during the final ten minutes of soccer!


----------

